# Snowblower moves, then stops - couple of jerks makes it move again



## freebo86

So I got a nearly brand new snowblower of local classifieds, Craftsman C950-52126-0, 14.5 TP, 27" - Dual Stage. Guy basically sold it because it wasn't "running" and just fed up with it.

The unit looks new, I think it might have been used a handful of times by the condition of it. The issue the unit has it starts perfectly, put in in gear it moves forward/backward as supposed. Then randomly stops, jerking the unit a bit it moves again. It moves in every gear selected when it does want to move.

Now this unit from my research has one of these general transmissions which everyone says is junk and fairly expensive to replace ($300+). Now my understanding if these units fail the snowblower will not move at all, but my issue is not like that at all since the unit does actually move and in fact in every gear.

Any idea what could be causing this intermittent moving problem? I inspected the drive belt and it looks in great shape (like I said, unit was barely used). 

Any help and input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dauntae

That model comes up as a 2011 Murrey made machine, Have not had to deal with the transmission so can't really help there but seems parts are available.


----------



## tpenfield

I guess you now know why it was for sale. Assuming it has cables for the auger and drive linkages, I would adjust the drive linkage at the base of the chassis.


----------



## freebo86

Dauntae said:


> That model comes up as a 2011 Murrey made machine, Have not had to deal with the transmission so can't really help there but seems parts are available.


Thanks for the info, but i was able to found this sort of info also from;
https://www.partstree.com/parts/mur...ervice-parts-general-transmission-h2-1733972/

But I am looking to see if i can find out what the issue might be, and avoid just replacing a transmission for nothing.

Oh i was totally aware of that it had a issue of sorts, but from the guys explanation it sounded like a drive belt issue or perhaps friction disc until I started looking deeper and found this doesn't even have that.


----------



## HCBPH

Not familiar with it, how about some pictures of the internals, might help.


----------



## Wes Kootenay

Possibly the drive gear shafts need greasing and are seizing a bit? 
Just a thought.

Al


----------



## tpenfield

Looks like a full transmission. Break out the tool box lain:


----------



## Cardo111

Sorry to hear of the issue. Have you tried to contact GT Transmissions? I imagine it is out of warranty, this is the same company that manufactures Ariens Auto-Turn unit (DI300). Unfortunately you are likely looking at a full replacement and not a rebuild. You may have watched this already while doing your research but Donyboy as always sums it up pretty well. Beware of these they are also used on some Simplicity models as well.


----------



## freebo86

Cardo111 said:


> Sorry to hear of the issue. Have you tried to contact GT Transmissions? I imagine it is out of warranty, this is the same company that manufactures Ariens Auto-Turn unit (DI300). Unfortunately you are likely looking at a full replacement and nit a rebuild. You may have watched this already while doing your research but Donyboy as always sums it up pretty well. Beware of these they are also used on some Simplicity models as well.
> 
> https://youtu.be/8SWmQFtM8SY


Yes I saw that video as well, and thats why I was like well my issue isn't quite like that. According to the research I've done when the transmission fails the unit can't be shifted at all, it won't move at all.

Mine shifts no issues, and it moves - sometimes.


----------



## cranman

I have the General Transmission CVT on several Ariens lawn tractors in my junk pile. After just a hundred hours or less the fully plastic transmission craps the bed....and costs more to fix then the tractor cost new. I wouldn't want to own anything made with those plastic trannies.


----------



## freebo86

cranman said:


> I have the General Transmission CVT on several Ariens lawn tractors in my junk pile. After just a hundred hours or less the fully plastic transmission craps the bed....and costs more to fix then the tractor cost new. I wouldn't want to own anything made with those plastic trannies.


Thanks for the info, so when the unit is faulty what are the symptoms? Just what I have or is that the drivetrain is completely dead?


----------



## freebo86

Any idea what kind of transmission oil goes in these units?

I took it apart and found the culprit, the bearing is shot. Moves sides and yet its a radial bearing, should be a thrust style - also found a youtube video that has some info. New gasket maker should be able to seal the unit back up.


However can't determine if the transmission fluid is anything special or what?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I don't know what yours uses but most of them specify 00 (zero, zero) grease. Did the stuff in yours look like oil or some very thin grease ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Found this on the General Transmission web site. CVT Essentials | General Transmissions

_Q. How often do I need to change oil in my CVT?
A. Never! All General Transmissions CVTs come pre-lubricated for life.
And there are no oil filters or seals to replace either. In fact the lubricant is semi liquid grease, not oil._

When they say semi liquid grease that's what 00 is.


----------



## barney

Wow Looking at that excellent donyboy vid of that trans. Are the old fashioned friction disk drives so bad that the industry decided they needed that complicated expensive transmission? That's just incredible! What the hay does that trans offer that the simple, inexpensive friction disk drive doesn't offer? I don't get it.
What were they thinking?!!



Cardo111 said:


> Sorry to hear of the issue. Have you tried to contact GT Transmissions? I imagine it is out of warranty, this is the same company that manufactures Ariens Auto-Turn unit (DI300). Unfortunately you are likely looking at a full replacement and nit a rebuild. You may have watched this already while doing your research but Donyboy as always sums it up pretty well. Beware of these they are also used on some Simplicity models as well.
> 
> https://youtu.be/8SWmQFtM8SY


----------



## freebo86

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't know what yours uses but most of them specify 00 (zero, zero) grease. Did the stuff in yours look like oil or some very thin grease ??





Kiss4aFrog said:


> Found this on the General Transmission web site. CVT Essentials | General Transmissions
> 
> _Q. How often do I need to change oil in my CVT?
> A. Never! All General Transmissions CVTs come pre-lubricated for life.
> And there are no oil filters or seals to replace either. In fact the lubricant is semi liquid grease, not oil._
> 
> When they say semi liquid grease that's what 00 is.


Wow, wealth of info there gentlemen. Thanks a lot! The stuff felt liquid like so I assumed it was some sort of tranny fluid as it smelled like it, but i'll stick some 00 grease in there.

Hard to believe in this day and age we don't have serviceable parts for this and that manufacturers are allowed to provide these "sealed" units that cannot be repaired but instead just junked and swapped for entire assembly.


----------



## HCBPH

barney said:


> Wow Looking at that excellent donyboy vid of that trans. Are the old fashioned friction disk drives so bad that the industry decided they needed that complicated expensive transmission? That's just incredible! What the hay does that trans offer that the simple, inexpensive friction disk drive doesn't offer? I don't get it.
> What were they thinking?!!


Back in the 70-80 time frame, Tecumseh made a very dependable transmission that was used in all kinds of equipment including blowers. One thing it didn't have was a differential though, but that was not a big deal to me. 
I wonder with tractor units with this type of transmission could either use a different differential unit or swap the whole tractor unit for another style?


----------



## sock-feet

I agree Paul. 

It seems that residential power equipment is disposable now. 

That is why I chose to restore an early 10 32 drift breaker. The transmission is basically the same that they use on commercial walk behind mowers.


----------



## SayItAintSnow

barney said:


> What the hay does that trans offer that the simple, inexpensive friction disk drive doesn't offer? I don't get it.
> What were they thinking?!!


Barney,

Answer:

1) It makes the machine more expensive
2) It makes replacement parts for the transmission more expensive
3) It requires a more complicated repair than a friction disk/rubber wheel set up, therefore the end user is less likely to attempt a DIY repair.
4) It makes it more likely that the end user will "write-off" the machine in the event of transmission failure, because of the expense, and just buy a whole new machine.
5) It offers less chance of slippage due to snow/ice, as is possible (but infrequent) with friction wheel systems.
6) It offers smoother shifting? Maybe....but how important is that? :smiley-confused013:

Weighing the good with the bad, and having had a machine with a friction disk tranny for well over 20 years here in New England, and only having to replace the rubber once over that time, (maybe twice) I prefer to keep things that need to be relied on, simple.

I do have to admit, the first time I laid eyes on the friction disk system, I thought to myself: "What a Rube Goldberg" solution that is"! But over time I have come to appreciate the "elegance" of simplicity over complex and expensive......:blowerhug:
.
.
.


----------



## guyl

I got one of those machines for free because of that lousy transmission. I ended up converting it to friction disk as a project:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ission-conversion-craftsman-professional.html


----------



## jtclays

kjhn


----------



## guyl

Good, if it can prompt someone else to do this. The machine has been working great all winter.


----------

